# Cedar Creek Christmas present



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Fishing by myself on Christmas day and got lucky and ran into this lady blue. The wind was very high and the boat was rocking and I had to use lip grips to put the fish in the boat. Took four tries. CPR


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice. I need one of those big boys.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

OK; what's next on your bucket list. Very nice fish and maybe some young kid will have a chance at him next.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding Jackie!!


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice fish! Good job on CPR.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! Great fish Jackie!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man that's fine blue cat!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome fish! Congrats


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a fine blue! Well done!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

What a fat MOMMA? CEDAR CREEK awsome!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Way to go, Jackie!!!!
Her next spawn should have several hundreds of survived blue cat limits for us average fishermen.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

I've released a good many big fish over the last few years as have many other conservative minded fishermen. Several things could have made this fish better. A younger child or an older person catching it would have both been better and it would have still been caught on my boat. Thanks to all it was my largest freshwater fish on rod &reel.


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice fish. I remember the day when you CPR'D a 45 lber. on Fairfield Lake.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Shish,they almost don't look like catfish when they get that big.Good job bubba.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Heck of a fish Jackie wtg, Thanks for posting it.


----------

